
Which MySQL Version to Use, and Why? - napolux
http://deafbysalami.blogspot.it/2013/08/which-mysql-version-to-use-and-why.html
======
bsg75
Thankfully there are RDBMS engines where you can upgrade to a recent version
(not necessarily bleeding edge and after appropriate testing), gain feature
and performance improvements, without the apparent fear of the unknown the
author has. Stability and age are not always tied to each other in software.

If the mindset in this article is any example of how DBAs responsible for
MySQL must think to survive, then it is no surprise why so many other bad
choices in data storage are made in an attempt to avoid SQL/RDBMS - when what
needs to be avoided is MySQL.

